# Squat shoes



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Any recommendations lads? Dont wanna break bank looking sub £70 ideally. I want bit of a raised heel. Greatly appreciated


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

My first pair were Power Perfect II's mate, think they're 70-80 now, could probs pick them up cheaper on eBay

https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=power+perfect+2

Wouldn't squat/press without oly shoes now :thumbup1:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Get an error message when I try to delete double posts now, niiiiiice


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

http://www.mandmdirect.com/02/fts/?search=Squat+shoes

Bargain


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> http://www.mandmdirect.com/02/fts/?search=Squat+shoes
> 
> Bargain


 I did see them, seem so cheap though? But i know more miles arent a bad make really.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Ares said:


> Get an error message when I try to delete double posts now, niiiiiice


 There are a few things going wrong at the moment - might be worth adding to my comments to Lorian here:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/290211-activity-stream-issue/?do=embed&comment=5574308&embedComment=5574308&embedDo=findComment


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Toranator said:


> I did see them, seem so cheap though? But i know more miles arent a bad make really.


 Forgot who recommended them to me on here but they've been great so far.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Toranator said:


> Any recommendations lads? Dont wanna break bank looking sub £70 ideally. I want bit of a raised heel. Greatly appreciated


 http://www.adidasspecialtysports.co.uk/product/powerlift-2-shoes/B39760?cid=CS.google_shopping.cw02-2016

get them now while theyre reduced.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Forgot who recommended them to me on here but they've been great so far.


 How did you find the sizing?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Toranator said:


> Any recommendations lads? Dont wanna break bank looking sub £70 ideally. I want bit of a raised heel. Greatly appreciated


 I picked the innov8 fastlift up for about that price like a month or so ago:

https://www.sportsshoes.com/product/ino872/inov8-fastlift-325-weightlifting-shoes-~-ss16/


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> How did you find the sizing?


 I normally wear a 10 in trainers but with lots of toe room so got a 9.5 and they fit good


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

I use addidas Addie powers , amazing lifting shoe. Shop around on eBay or some of the FB buy and sell groups as there in my opinion worth the little extra


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I was thinking about squat shoes but decided they would be a pain for so called normal bodybuilding routines, on leg day they would be great for back/front squats, and that would be it, stiff legged deads, and any calf work would be out, and no use on any other training day.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> http://www.adidasspecialtysports.co.uk/product/powerlift-2-shoes/B39760?cid=CS.google_shopping.cw02-2016
> 
> get them now while theyre reduced.


 Was tempted by these but thankfully not got my size :lol:


----------

